# Official PIXAR thread



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Had to be done.



​



I was going to make this with the Disney but they were two distinct studios.  Since PIXAR has so many crossover references in its universe and is the news quite frequently, this is the place to discuss.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 27, 2010)

PIXAR is dope.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

*The Pixar Story*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUuwOl8CZw4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15bgiWBdjlU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSaezdC7-k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnyXl4RcQJ0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UzRTWjIOtQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjrPCIDqbwQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE0Dtmjzgqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beta2my2x_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlY25rc-pKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


This was actually just on TV, I found interesting.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

Pixar has been doing a fucking great job, I hope they don't mess up.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2010)

The Pixar Story is so fucking good.

And honestly, as long as Lasseter has anything to do with the studio, I don't see them doing anything bad in the forseeable future.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

For those that didn't know, PIXAR is releasing two   movies in 2012.  The next original PIXAR animated movie called Brave will also be released in 2012 after Cars 2 is released next year.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUuwOl8CZw4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *snip*
> 
> This was actually just on TV, I found interesting.



This made me want to be an animator again.

Thinking about applying to CalArts again.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

According to that movie, there's a PIXAR University, but I don't know the details or anything.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Well...my dad is going to be pissed at me cause I have no idea what I'm going to do. My sights are set on being an animator again, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2010)

Quality is the best business plan. 
— *John Lasseter *


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

I would give up my first several-borns to work as like.. a janitor or something at Pixar.  Just anything really!  I'd scrub plates in the awesome cafes if they wanted me to.  I'd just like to _be there._


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Best Pixar movie. . .

I'd choose 'Toy Story 3' but ONLY if it's in conjunction with the other two movies. It's the perfect trilogy.

In terms of standalone, 'WALL•E'.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Finding Nemo is my favorite.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't choose a favorite, Pixar is just too epic



Comic Book Guy said:


> Best Pixar movie. . .
> *
> I'd choose 'Toy Story 3' but ONLY if it's in conjunction with the other two movies. It's the perfect trilogy.*



Agreed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2010)

So quite a few of the Pixar films made me very weepy, in a good way. Since there were a lot of laughs involved as well. I think I favored The Incredibles, Finding Nemo, or Wall-e. Possibly Wall-e the most. The adorable was nearly too much to take. And through it all, visually stunning. :3


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2010)

Finding Nemo or Wall-E.  I honestly can't pick


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Who can make us weep for a robot that collects garbage?

PIXAR, that's who.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

Wall-E and Incredibles are my definitely my favorites. I actually thought Toy Story 1 was better than 3 too.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Jun 28, 2010)

I like Pixar, they do a pretty job with most of the movies they make.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2010)

Pixar is like the only studio that has consistently produced good to amazing movies, never a dud, even Cars was okay.

Monsters Inc will be my favourite tho, shit made me cry


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a question:

IYO, what is PIXAR's _*weakest*_ movie?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 29, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> IYO, what is PIXAR's _*weakest*_ movie?



I'd say A Bugs Life. I find it to be Pixar's most forgettable film (so much that I often forget it's even a Pixar movie)

In fact, I was gonna say Cars when I read the question but the poll reminded me that A Bugs Life was Pixar's. I find both to be pretty weak but Cars edges ahead if only because I find some scenes like the opening race to be more visually exciting than anything in A Bugs Life


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2010)

Cars. Just didn't connect with any of it.

I'm gonna have to disagree with Akutabi, I thought the circus bugs in A Bug's Life were hilarious and I liked the little ant girl when I was younger.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Weakest IMO are right next to each other on the poll, Ratatouille and Wall-E.  That Ratatouille short that talked about the black plague was better than the movie and you guys already heard my 2 cents on Wall-E.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

Cars               .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going with Ratatouille for the weakest as well. It had two major elements I adore: rodents and food. I thought I would have liked it a lot more. But it turned out to be pretty average instead. I think most of it was that I just didn't like the chef guy. I don't even remember his name. He was wimpy and uninspiring. The other characters felt pretty typical as well, from hardass girl to greedy boss.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

The Incredibles was my favorite but since Wall-E came out nothing else compares.

Didn't really enjoy Cars all that much.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 29, 2010)

Finding Nemo. Funniest out of the whole lot.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 29, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> IYO, what is PIXAR's _*weakest*_ movie?


Monsters, Cars and a Bugs life sucked. Cars was the weakest.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Superman Reboot Rumors!

Don't do it PIXAR, don't go there


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite Pixar film is definitely The Incredibles or Finding Nemo.

Edit: I must be one of the few that actually liked Cars.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Cars actually got really good reviews, didn't it?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see what problem with Cars was, I liked it.  Certainly moreso than WALL-E


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

But WALL-E was so sweet 


Of course, it wasn't as good as everyone said it was. In fact, it was knda dissapointing, so I can see where you're coming from.


My fav will always be The Incredibles. So epic, so funny. pek


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 30, 2012)

Cars? Sequel

Monsters Inc.? Prequel

Finding Nemo? You bet there's a Sequel


The Incredibles?... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2012)

Exactly how I feel as far as the Incredibles goes, like wtf?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pixar is like the only studio that has consistently produced good to amazing movies, never a dud, even Cars was okay.
> 
> Monsters Inc will be my favourite tho, shit made me cry


----------



## James Bond (Jul 31, 2012)

Bug's Life is deffinately the weakest pixar film but its still good, couldnt really pick a favourite so just chose Toy Story because that was the first pixar movie I saw


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Superheroes movies is on the fucking rise and they dont even realize they can make shit ton of cash on the Incredibles. Ah, Disney!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Bug's Life is deffinately the weakest pixar film but its still good, couldnt really pick a favourite so just chose Toy Story because that was the first pixar movie I saw



A Bug's Life is weaker than Cars 2?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pixar is like the only studio that has consistently produced good to amazing movies, never a dud, even Cars was okay.
> 
> Monsters Inc will be my favourite tho, shit made me cry


I can't picture current Enno saying this. 

Seriously though, I love Pixar and all, but all these sequels are making me rage. Especially after two lackluster productions in a row.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 31, 2012)

The closest Pixar ever came to making a film as great as Spirited Away was WALL E; Too bad they dropped the ball at the second half of the film.

WALL E isn't my favorite Pixar film or anything, but it could have been. They should have kept the film silent.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 10, 2012)

This is awesome


----------

